# Donovan's Roux Tutorial



## Pixel 6 (Feb 5, 2012)

_DONOVAN'S ROUX TUTORIAL_

Hiya guys and gals.

I've been working on a Roux tutorial, and have uploaded it to my website.

I decided to go about recognition a few different ways compared to conventional tutorials.

So far I have a *Video page*, and a *CMLL page* with algorithms for each of the 42 cases.

On the videos page I use a partially stickered cube, as to highlight the exact pieces you're looking for. I found this pretty helpful in not being distracted with all of the other stickered pieces on the cube. So basically, when you watch the first video that covers the first block, only the first block pieces are stickered, and the rest of the cube is blank.

On the CMLL page, I show exactly what the corners need to look like, and I think it helps recognizing patterns with an image of a cube rather than arrows on a graph. I also show all 4 possible colors you'd expect to see for each orientation on each case. (This is providing your top color is yellow.)

Here is a quick preview of what some of the cases look like:

(J Perm)



_ (H Case)_



(U Case)



(Bruno)



(T Case)



(L Case)



(Sune)



(Anti-Sune)



(Y Perm)






I've worked really hard on the site, graphics, and algorithms. If you see any mistakes (such as an algorithm that doesn't work) please let me know.

Also, I do have some ideas on more content that I'll be adding in the future, but I'm always happy to have ideas on where you think I can improve the tutorial.

Here are the links to the YouTube videos titled "Donovan's Roux Tutorial". Enjoy.


*Part 1:5 Left Block
*(hard link) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESYJ-DFx0Qo


Spoiler










*Part 2:5 Right Block
*(hard link) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ImDnkoYhdg&feature=related


Spoiler










*Part 3:5 CMLL, J & Y Perm
*(hard link) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsh9fI2JqU8&feature=related


Spoiler










*Part 4:5 Edge Orientation
*(hard link) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwH9_lCJFSU&feature=related


Spoiler










*Part 5:5 Edge Cycling
*(hard link) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac6L6x-NEm8&feature=related


Spoiler











Thanks for looking, and again, let me know if there's something you would like me to add to the site.

- Pixel -


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't check the CMLL part yet, but I watched the videos a while ago for block building. Loved them! I really like how you only kept the sickers that were necessary it really helps when you're trying to track those pieces at first! I usually build my blocks the "F2L" way, and orienting my block correctly as soon as I start. I'll try to build it no matter what the orientation is, could be helpful!

Once I get a little faster (I'm still in the 45-55 range), I'll take a look at your CMLL page. Right now, 2-look CMLL works for me, I'm trying to lower my times at F2Bs. anyway great tutorial, and I like how more people are now making tutorials for Roux!


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a great tutorial! Unfortunately, I gave up learning Roux after hitting sub-20 on CFOP.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd just like to say for anyone looking to learn Roux these videos are great. I can't speak for the web-pages yet but the videos are very in depth and great. Thanks Donovan!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice. Im glad to see more Roux Tutorials. 

Towards CMLL. You have some quite long algs for Headlights.
Check out this page to look for shorter algs. 

Besides that, good job.


----------

